# Realtek RTL8188S

## Banana

I have setup my WLAN-USB Stick like described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823442.html

It is recognized:

```
[    1.561268] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

[   10.429261] rtl819xU 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   10.429268] rtl819xU 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   10.718550] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl819xU

[  320.280816] rtl819xU: --->FirmwareDownload92S()

[  320.280840] usb 1-1: firmware: requesting RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin

[  320.330154] rtl819xU:signature:8192, version:703e, size:30, imemsize:b408, sram size:87c8

[  320.330219] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareDownloadCode()

[  320.330280] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadStaus(1),

[  320.332166] rtl819xU:<---FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadFWStatus(1), rtStatus(0)

[  320.332177] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareDownloadCode()

[  320.332221] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadStaus(2),

[  320.333555] rtl819xU:-->FirmwareEnableCPU()

[  320.336692] rtl819xU:IMEM Ready after CPU has refilled.

[  320.336708] rtl819xU:<--FirmwareEnableCPU(): rtStatus(0x0)

[  320.336723] rtl819xU:<---FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadFWStatus(2), rtStatus(0)

[  320.336737] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareDownloadCode()

[  320.336762] rtl819xU:--->FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadStaus(3),

[  320.336930] rtl819xU:DMEM code download success, CPUStatus(0x3f)

[  320.338437] rtl819xU:Polling Load Firmware ready, CPUStatus(ff)

[  320.339571] rtl819xU:FirmwareCheckReady(): Current RCR settings(0x157e20e)

[  320.339802] rtl819xU:<---FirmwareCheckReady(): LoadFWStatus(3), rtStatus(0)

[  320.339816] rtl819xU:Firmware Download Success!!
```

I've setup wpa_supplicant and now I want to start and connect. This is what I get in the log:

```
010-04-15T13:34:39.486141+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.374225] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

2010-04-15T13:34:39.612284+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.500754] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:39.613774+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.502452] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2

2010-04-15T13:34:39.698769+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.587053] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:39.700761+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.589219] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2

2010-04-15T13:34:39.822761+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.711475] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:39.823766+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.712489] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2

2010-04-15T13:34:39.863762+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.752231] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:39.906815+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8050.795214] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2

2010-04-15T13:34:39.917978+02:00 localhost /etc/init.d/net.wlan1[6253]: WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive

2010-04-15T13:34:41.065776+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8051.954671] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:41.465889+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8052.354102] ===>ieee80211_associate_procedure_wq(), chan:5

2010-04-15T13:34:41.533842+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8052.422650] =================>ieee80211_authentication_req():auth->algorithm is 0

2010-04-15T13:34:44.033827+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8054.922105] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:44.033886+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8054.922125] ===>ieee80211_associate_procedure_wq(), chan:11

2010-04-15T13:34:44.103843+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8054.992438] =================>ieee80211_authentication_req():auth->algorithm is 0

2010-04-15T13:34:46.468866+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.357146] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:46.468927+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.357169] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:46.468961+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.357273] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:46.470033+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.358670] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2

2010-04-15T13:34:46.470078+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.358679] ===>ieee80211_associate_procedure_wq(), chan:11

2010-04-15T13:34:46.548832+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8057.437100] =================>ieee80211_authentication_req():auth->algorithm is 0

2010-04-15T13:34:49.048783+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8059.937095] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:49.048842+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8059.937115] ===>ieee80211_associate_procedure_wq(), chan:11

2010-04-15T13:34:49.115916+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8060.004996] =================>ieee80211_authentication_req():auth->algorithm is 0

2010-04-15T13:34:51.616819+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8062.505124] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:53.035008+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8063.922106] ===>ieee80211_associate_procedure_wq(), chan:11

2010-04-15T13:34:53.117809+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8064.006657] =================>ieee80211_authentication_req():auth->algorithm is 0

2010-04-15T13:34:53.143771+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8064.032740] Linking with nortys.SPEED,channel:11, qos:1, myHT:1, networkHT:0, mode:6

2010-04-15T13:34:53.143808+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8064.032756] =====>rtl8192SU_link_change 1

2010-04-15T13:34:53.144768+02:00 localhost kernel: [ 8064.033874] <=====rtl8192SU_link_change 2
```

This will go on forever untill I stop it again.

Does anyone know what I am missing ?

----------

## Banana

ok got it working.

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/83953/

the solution was to use the from rtl8192su_linux_2.6.0002.0708.2009.tar.gz firmware.

if somebody needs this, PM me.

----------

